# Working Holiday Approved



## 14uhuru1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello,

I'm a US citizen and a recent business graduate. I've worked in Washington, DC for seven years, and I am looking for a change. 

I applied for a working holiday visa and I want to move to NZ by April/May 2012.

So far I've contacted a few recruiting agencies, most were very helpful. However, because of the type of visa I have I can only hold a temporary or contract job (which is fine). I find this whole process to be difficult, too much to think about. This will be my first time living overseas and I wanted to get some advice.

Any advice or tips are welcome!

Thanks in advance 

Uhuru


----------



## spiderpig (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Uhuru,
I was previously in nz on a working holiday visa for 23 months. I managed to get a full time job, but was only able to work with the employee for a maximum of 12 months (as it was working holiday visa). The job unfortunately wasn't classed as 'skilled' so I didn't have enough points to apply for a skilled migrant visa, however if you can find skilled work, (you have to check the immigration website for skilled jobs) and im sure with your degree, age and 7 years industry experience you may have a pretty good chance of an application for residency). Maybe you dont even need a job offer to get residency, it all goes on points.

What I would do is as soon as you get here and have decided where you want to live, look for a skilled job, then apply for a skilled migrant visa. If you look on the immigration website you can find what you want there.

hope that helps a little,
spiderpig


----------

